# Any flaws in my design ?



## charlo489 (Oct 14, 2015)

So I bought a table saw 2 weeks ago and it's placed below a basement window. My goal is to vent outside using a dust separator, either a cyclone or a thein top hat baffle. I will use 6" pvc pipes and enlarge the dust collector on the bottom of the saw. I will get a sharkguard with a 4" duct port that will be connected to the system. So basically, I'll have a very short run to the window and a couple of 90's elbow.

My main concern is getting a strong enough blower fan assembly. So far I've only found the Penn state industries 2Hp, 1350 cfm blower. While 1350 cfm is probably overated, I was wondering if I'll get close to 800-1000 cfm with my setup considering I'm not using a filter ? 

Should I fork for a 1500$ oneida system or is my idea ok ? I don't plan on plugging any other tools to the DC at all for a very long time.


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sounds like a good plan.

Carl


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is outside of the basement window?'

George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> What is outside of the basement window?'
> 
> George


My thought as well, blowing sawdust out into the neighborhood is not a responsible action.


----------

